# meow =]



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello everyone =]

At the barn where i have my horse. The barn cat "Allie" had four kittens on March 9,2007. She had four kittens, 3 girls and 1 boy. We are taking one of the girls, and we are naming her "Kaia. We are bringing her home April 20. At 6 weeks old because of the more unsafe conditions at the barn (with reports of Coyotes in the area, we want to get them home asap). I look foward to learning more about cats, and meeting everyone  










here is Kaia!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww...she's a cutie! Welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the pretty baby!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! Your little girl is so cute and we look forward to seeing more pictures!

What are you doing with the other 3 kittens?


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

thank you! the three other kittens have homes. Here are some more pics (excuse the shavings on her, we have some in the kittens stall)





























[/img]


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cute kitten she is!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome! You have a sweet little kitty! I hope the other barn kittens find homes too.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm happy to hear she will be an indoor kitty. Welcome and we look forward to more pictures


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kaia is adorable! :luv


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

thankyou!!


----------



## glitterfish (Apr 10, 2007)

Kaia is too cute!! And if you ask me, there is nothing like a barn cat.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Kaia is adorable. Have you thought about having the Momma cat spayed?


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

yes she is being spayed in 2 weeks; when the kittens go home


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi, Kaia, welcome to the forum!! Sorry my greetings are so slow.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

no problem  Kaia is coming home thursday afternoon =]!


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Very cute!!! )


----------

